# Help Finding a book!!!



## Tsujigiri (Apr 3, 2005)

I read a book when I was in my teens, possibly a series and I can't remember the name of the author or the books.
I remember that the central character was a martial arts expert from a planet renown for their martial arts experts. His planet was irradiated and he would have died apart from having his skeleton replaced by an unbreakable substitute.
He has a psychic pet/familiar/companion and generally does good deeds.

Help....I remember enjoying this author, but I moved country whilst reading and I don't think the school library was keen on me taking the book with me.

I have a dim memory that his name was Kael or something like that.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 4, 2005)

His name was Keill Randor - the last legionary of Moros.
His entire planet was killed by the "Warlord", leaving him the only survivor.
During the course of his investigations he meets a group of scientists lead by someone called Talis. They cure his irradiation & give him a skeleton made of an unbreakable alloy (wolverine-like, I suppose!). He also meets Glr - a telepathic winged alien who offers to help him in his quest for vengence.

This was written by Douglas Hill and the books are (in order):
Young Legionary (a prequel)
Galatic Warlord (1st in the series)
Deathwing over Veynaa
Day of the Starwind
Planet of the Warlord

Brilliant series which I love. 
I'd recommend the rest of Douglas Hill's early stories too

Colsec Trilogy
Huntsman Trilogy
& Blade of the Poisoner - Master of Fiends

cracking reads all of them and, although targeted at 'young adults' (don't ask me, Ravenus!  ) they're all really good reads and hold up well under the somewhat more demanding scrunity of an adult!  (especially the Colsec Trilogy)


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 4, 2005)

I love you and I want to have your babies


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 4, 2005)

It's the first time I've recognised one of these requests so I had to go overboard! 

p.s. you can't have my babies - you lack a womb (and, quite frankly, I lack the interest  )


----------



## Tsujigiri (Apr 4, 2005)

I was thinking more with fava beans and a nice chianti 

Sry...mine have been on holiday for 2 weeks and now my little girl has chickenpox...so it will be another week at least.

My toddler managed to climb over the gate to his room this morning, opened the stairgate and closed it behind him on his way downstairs.

He was two steps down when I got to the gate.

He grinned....put a bucket on his head and stepped into thin air.

It was not a good moment.

He is of course allright, lets face it...the daft little bugger couldn't have suffered cranial damage...he had a sodding bucket on his head


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 4, 2005)

He was just doing his Darth Vader impersonation. We've all been there! 
I reckon the term 'child-proof' should have the same sense of endorsement as crash test dummies - if they can surive that, they can survive anything! 

 chickenpox!! I was jabbed with so many shots as a kid I've not had so much as a cold! Let's hear it for SA hospitals having a policy of inoculating newborns against pretty much everything! (not that I was cheering them on at the time, I'm sure!)


----------

